# Facet Joint Inj AND S/I Joint Inj



## mattrobin (Jan 26, 2010)

If my provider administers a Lumbar facet joint injection and during the same encounter administers a Sacroiliac Joint Injection... Would I need to use a modifier (possibly 51) with the S/I Inj?
Any comments/ thoughts are apprecitated.


----------



## Walker22 (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes, you would need a mod-51 on the SIJ injection. You might want to read the Medical Policy of your payer regarding facet injections before you do it though. It has been my experience that they do not want you to perform any other procedures at the same time as facet injections. This is because facet injections are normally considered diagnostic, and any other procedure performed at the same time could interfere with the results.


----------



## hgolfos (Jan 26, 2010)

mattrobin,

I would definitely check on your carrier's policies.  If you are doing the SI joint under flouro guidance, 27096 I would append 59, distinct procedure.  The same goes for without flouro, 20610 (this code is bundled into the facet joints per NCCI so make sure you have supporting documentation)


----------

